# Kaufberatung bzw Kaufentscheidung ...  Oculus Rift S  oder Valve Index !



## Bauschaum7 (2. Juni 2020)

Ich hab grad eine alte Oculus Rift zum Testen daheim . Und die Neue Rift S  hatte ich auch schon auf .

Ich habe mir auch schon mehrere Tests und reviews angeschaut und mich mit der Materie befaßt.

Für mich steht eh schon fest das es eine Oculus Rift S oder Valve Index wird !

Es wäre schön wenn ihr Euch vorher das Video anschaut YouTube ....nicht unbedingt alles , ich hab Euch die wichtigsten Punkte zu meinen Fragen rausgesucht.

Bildqualität                    ab 14:00 min
Hitzeentwicklung       ab 34.00 min
Fazit                                  ab 42:00 min

Zu meinen Fragen :   

Bildqualität  , speziell wegen dem Glare Test .   
Ist der wirklich so sichtbar  oder präsent bzw störend ? Oder merkt man das subjektiv kaum ?
Und noch zu den 2 senkrechten Streifen im Video , das taucht nur bei der Index auf . Beim Schrifttest gut zu sehen .
Sind die immer da oder ist das ein Videoaufnahmefehler ?

Zur Hitzentwicklung  :   Wie gesagt ich hab ja die alte Oculus Rift grad da und wenn ich warm werde xD beschlagen die Linsen schon recht schnell ,  das stört mich schon .  
Weil dadurch leidet natürlich die Bildqualität bzw wird unscharf .

Die Wärmeentwicklung in dem Sinn stört mich nicht wirklich . Nur sollten die Linsen nicht so schnell bzw garnicht beschlagen .
Von daher ist ja die höhere Wärmeentwicklung sogar von Vorteil wegen dem Taupunkt bzw der Kondensatbildung ?

Ab 42: min halt das Fazit .

Weil das Ding nicht ganz billig ist würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr "objektiv" bzw subjektiv auf meine 2 Fragen eingeht und nicht nur kurze Antworten gebt wie :
 "  Kauf die Index , die ist viel besser wie die Rift S. " ....... nur weil ihr die selber habt .

Danke schonmal im Vorraus und ich hoffe ihr macht mir meine Kaufentscheidung etwas leichter .
Ihr könnt gerne auch auf die Oculus Rift S eingehen zum Vergleich. Bzw Vor- und Nachteile der Beiden.


----------



## Scubaman (2. Juni 2020)

Zum Thema Schwitzen (finde ich jedenfalls ganz angenehm):

VR Cover for Oculus&#8482; Rift S - Washable Hygienic Cotton Cover: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## deady1000 (5. Juni 2020)

Schau dir bitte dieses Video an:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rqo1M4alHWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sage, kauf dir die Quest und das Deluxe Audio Strap.
Sie bietet ein deutlich besseres Gesamtpaket als die Rift S (s. Video-Fazit).
Du kannst die Quest mittels USB-Kabel an deinen PC anschließen und sie läuft dann exakt wie die Rift S.
Es gibt auch faktisch weder Bildartefakte, noch eine Latenz, wenn du eine vernünftige Grafikkarte benutzt.
Das ist ein Gerücht, was angefressene Rift S Nutzer in die Welt setzen.

Die Index kannste, also professionelles PCVR-Headset, natürlich auch nehmen.
Was besseres gibt's am Markt wohl nicht.

Index für reines PCVR, wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt und du ne RTX2080Ti hast, weil die Index wirklich hohe Anforderungen hat.
Quest als eierlegende Wollmilch-hybrid-sau für PCVR und MobileVR und kabelloses PCVR.

Die Quest hat halt den größten Vorteil darin, dass du einerseits in den Genuss von kabellosem VR kommen kannst (auch alle PCVR-Spiele per VirtualDesktop) und andererseits kannst du sie flexibel an den Rechner anschließen. Du kannst sie immer schnell wegpacken oder mit zu Freunden nehmen. Desweiteren hat sie einen mechanischen IPD-Regler und ein gutes OLED-Display. Sie bekommt ständig Funktionsupdates und ist mit allen VR-Titeln am PC voll kompatibel. Das Tracking ist wirklich ausgesprochen gut (wie Rift S) und du musst keine Lighthouse-Stationen an die Wand schrauben. Sie erkennt auch die Räume in denen du spielst und erinnert sich an deine Guardianbegrenzungen. MMn ist sie das perfekte Allround-VR-System.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Juni 2020)

Konnts nicht abwarten bei diesen ganzen Vorschlägen ^^ , und hab am 04.06. jemand auf Ebay gefragt ob er mir die Valve Index fürn Neupreis verkauft .  Er meinte : ja können wir machen xD

Er hat die dann am Freitag früh um 8:30 zur Post gebracht .   Samstag mittag klingelst  ....Paket   lol
Ging auf jedenfall schneller wie im Steamshop xD   ,  8 oder mehr Wochen Wartezeit  ^^

An dieser Stelle nochmal Danke an unsere deutsche Post. 24h ..Respekt .
Paket kam aus Bremen nach Stuttgart... 24h ..Respekt .

Die Brille ist geil \o/  , bin froh mich für diese entschieden zu haben. 
Meine Fragen kann ich jetzt selber beantworten , aber trotzdem Danke an alle die sich bemüht haben xD

PS:  Also ich finde ne 1080ti geht relativ gut  für die Brille ,  aber glaub ne 3080ti wäre besser 

VR gemoddetes GTA 5  ist schon krass xD  , möchte man am liebsten gleich am Strand liegenbleiben

--------------------------------------


Ja hab mir sämtliche Tests reingezogen , Die Quest hat je einen internen Akku + Hardware ,   sehr kopflastig xD und keine richtige Befestigung für den Kopf ^^
Keine guten Kopfhörer , und was ist mit dem Akku auf Dauer ?  Glaub der hält vollgeladen nur 4 Stunden.
Und hab auch gelesen :  weil bei der Guest Link ja das Signal trotzdem komprimiert durch das USB-Kabel ankommt und erst in der Brille entpackt wird ist das Bild nicht wirklich richtig gut  .Komprimiert ist nie Original...
USB Kabel ist halt kein vollwertiges Displayport Kabel.
Und die hat nur 72Hz . und keine Kopfhörer ^^
Mit den Hertz geht so ,  ich spiele auch nur mit 90hz .

Die Index hat ein größeres FOV^^
Controler 
Und Lighthouse 2.0 Technologie ! .....ist glaub auch entscheident.

Aber halt kein OLED wie die Quest , für Filme schauen wäre das schon besser  ,   aber man kann anscheinend nicht alles haben xD


----------



## Bauschaum7 (10. Juni 2020)

Hab mir aber vorgestern trotzdem noch eine HTC vive pro bestellt auf Rechnung .

Was haltet ihr von dem HTC Vive lens mod ? 

Die Zutaten hab ich natürlich auch gleich goerdert ^^bei Ebay   ,  10€ für die Halterung  und 40€ für die Samsung Gear VR  .  

OLED ist schon bei VR ganz nice  ,  und die Vive Pro war die einzige die das hat mit der Auflösung wie die Valve Index  . Aber kleineres FOV   ,  aber deswegen mehr Pixeldichte  .

Ob mich das FOV stören wird  ? 

Wenn nicht schick ich die Zurück in die Zukunft ^^  , glaub nicht das die das mitkriegen werden  ,  kommt dann halt einfach in Shredder


----------



## deady1000 (10. Juni 2020)

Hä, du hast jetzt ne Index und bestellst noch ne Vive Pro?

Die Index ist schon das beste am Markt, hatte ich weiter oben aber auch geschrieben.
Und nein, du siehst da keine Kompressionsartefakte und keine Latenz.

72Hz stimmen und die Kopfhalterung, sowie die Kopfhörer sind mist.
Sagte ich aber auch. Und ich hab auch gesagt, dass man die Quest daher modden muss.
Danach ist sie perfekt.

Der Akku hält keine 4 Stunden, sondern eher 2-3 je nach Spiel, außer am Link-Kabel, da wird er vollgeladen und daher ist das für PCVR kein Problem.
Das erwartet man aber auch bei einem kabellosen Headset oder?

Die Index kostet halt mehr als das Doppelte.
Daher finde ich den Vergleich hier völlig unangebracht.
Sind auch zwei völlig unterschiedliche VR-Systemkonzepte.

Behalt jetzt einfach deine Index und sei damit glücklich.
Die Quest kannste dir immer noch als Zweitheadset kaufen.
Aber denk an die Mods.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (10. Juni 2020)

Ja , weil OLED , und die Valve kann man nicht modden .

Der HTC Vive lens mod  sieht gar nichtmal so schlecht aus  ^^   ,  schau dir mal paar Videos dazu an  ,   deswegen hab ich die bestellt ...auf Rechnung 

YouTube
YouTube
YouTube      16:50min   4-5mm    +  Software

Speziell Video 3   YouTube  ab 3:50min .  Aber bedenke das war nur die Alte Vive  von 2011 oder so  mit nur ner Auflösung von 1080x1200  , nicht die Vive Pro mit 1440x1600

Das einzige was halt wäre , wäre das FOV  ,  werde ich aber morgen sehen wenn die ankommt  . ...  was mir wichtiger ist .  Und natürlich das es Glaslinsen sind und die damit verbundenen Nachteile bzw Vorteile Was Schärfe und Klarheit angeht .  Mal schaun was mehr überwiegt ^^

Eigentlich egal  , wiel das Lighthouse 2.0  und die Controller werde ich auf jedenfall behalten .


----------



## deady1000 (10. Juni 2020)

Oha. Naja Die Vive wird dich anwidern, da sie im Vergleich zur Valve Index eine abartig niedrige Auflösung hat. Sie ist eben deutlich älter und eins der ältesten marktreifen VR-Headsets. Selbst wenn es dafür diese Linsen gibt, wirst du sehr enttäuscht sein
Garantiere ich dir jetzt schon, wo du die Index bereits getestet hast.

Übrigens:

Vive Pro
Valve Index
Oculus Quest

haben alle eine Auflösung von 1440x1600 pro Auge.

Die Rift S hat ~1280x1440 pro Auge. 
Die Vive und Oculus Rift nur 1080x1200 pro Auge
Noch schlechter ist nur die PlayStation VR mit 960x1080 pro Auge.


----------



## Zubunapy (12. Juni 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Oha. Naja Die Vive wird dich anwidern, da sie im Vergleich zur Valve Index eine abartig niedrige Auflösung hat. Sie ist eben deutlich älter und eins der ältesten marktreifen VR-Headsets. Selbst wenn es dafür diese Linsen gibt, wirst du sehr enttäuscht sein
> Garantiere ich dir jetzt schon, wo du die Index bereits getestet hast.
> 
> Übrigens:
> ...



Die Auflösung ist irrelevant^^ Die Vive Pro und Quest haben von den aufgeführten Headsets (Vive und Rift mal außen vor) den stärksten SDE (Fliegengittereffekt). Die Quest hat das unschärfste Bild. Die Index und die Rift S sind die beiden schärfsten. Die Index ist marginal schärfer. SDE ist bei beiden kaum sichtbar. Den angenehmsten weil niedrigsten SDE hat hingegen die PSVR, welche die niedrigste Auflösung bietet. 
Die besten Linsen mit den geringsten Godrays (Überstrahleffekt/ Lensflare) haben die Rift S und die PSVR. Die Quest und Index liegen in etwa gleich auf mit deutlich sichtbaren Godrays. Dann kommen Rift, Vive und Vive Pro mit stark sichtbaren Godrays, wobei die Rift am schlechtesten abschneidet.
In Sachen Tragekomfort würde ich die PSVR ganz vorne ansiedeln, dicht gefolgt von Vive Pro mit Deluxe Audio Strap und Index. Danach folgen Vive und Rift S. Am Ende befänden sich Rift und Quest. Natürlich kann man die Headsets modden. Bei der PSVR und der Rift S geht es nicht ohne weiteres. Bei allen anderen kann man aber andere Kopfhalterungen montieren, mit mehr oder weniger großem Aufwand und Mehrkosten.
In Sachen Sound ist die Index unschlagbar. Vive und Vive pro sind auch gut. Rift ist auch völlig okay. PSVR setzte immer auf Kopfhörer. Rift S und Quest hätten das besser auch tun sollen^^
In Sachen Microphon leisten alle gute Arbeit. Nur die Vive/ pro sind richtig mies!


----------



## Bauschaum7 (13. Juni 2020)

JAaaahhHH ......   Fazit  ^^

Ich schreib es nicht nochmal neu , ist die Meinung dem ich dem Ebayer geschrieben hab der mir die Adapter ausgedruckt hat .

---------------------------------------

Hallo Sven ,

ich hab gestern* deine Adapter , die Samsung Gear VR und die Vive Pro bekommen* ( auf Rechnung )
Vorner Woche hab ich mir die Valve Index bei Ebay zum Neupreis geschossen .....

Als Erstes mal zu deinem Produkt .

Ich war echt überascht wie sauber das gedruckt ist , und das es viel besser aussieht wie die meisten im Netz .
Und das die Kanten Richtung Auge auch sehr nice abgerundet wurden . Hast du die Datei selber so modifiziert ?
Aber am Meisten hat mich echt die Druckqualität beeindruckt xD
Wie teuer ist der Drucker ?* 5000€ ?* ^^

Zur Vive Pro :

Sound ist echt ******* gegenüber der Valve Index.
Gesichtpolster juckt im Gesicht . ( könnte man noch tauschen* , ka* vielleicht nochmal 50-100€ )
Das Fliegengitter ist im Focus mit den Originallinsen schon präsent bzw überall  .
Und wenn ich die modde wird es nicht besser .
Nur das man dann das Fliegengitter dann überall richtig krass sieht, und dann noch die Kondensation der Linsen.

Die Valve Index hat ja die Selbe Auflösung* , und da sieht man nix an Fliegengitter . Anscheinend wegen der 2 Linsentechnologie .

Bei Robo Recall zum testen ist mir das am meisten aufgefallen .* Der große Roboter mit den weißen Flügeln bzw alles die ganze Szene ist mit dem Fliegengitter überzogen. Und bei dem Großen Roboter ist es dann extrem bei seinen weißen Flügeln .

Das macht die Valve Index wesentlich besser ! , da sind die Flügel komplett weiß ohne Fliegengitter.

Ich schicke die Vive Pro zurück und werde die nicht modden . Hab das Rücksendeformular schon ausgedruckt .


Hat nix mit deinem Produkt zutun , das ist echt sauber und zu einem fairen Preis ! 

Echt schade , aber ich hoffe meine Rezession zur Vive Pro bezüglich hat dich auch etwas schlauer gemacht ^^

PS: Kauf dir keine Vive Pro !!!!!** siehe oben ^^

Beste Grüße Bauschaum


----------



## attilarw (26. Juni 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Sagte ich aber auch. Und ich hab auch gesagt, dass man die Quest daher modden muss.
> Danach ist sie perfekt.
> 
> Der Akku hält keine 4 Stunden, sondern eher 2-3 je nach Spiel, außer am Link-Kabel, da wird er vollgeladen und daher ist das für PCVR kein Problem.
> ...





Oculus Quest 450EUR, dazu das Vive Strap für 120EUR = 570EUR Dazu noch ein Link Kabel für 89EUR = 659EUR, ca. 

Valve Index kostet also nicht mehr als dass doppelte


----------



## deady1000 (26. Juni 2020)

Ein Link Kabel kostet 9,99€ und die Verlängerung 20,99€.
Ich weiß nicht warum immer jeder Außenstehende denkt, er bräuchte das originale Kabel.
Mittlerweile reicht sogar ein USB2.0-Kabel aus, weil Oculus die Spezifikationen gelockert hat.
Dieses hier war aber schon immer kompatibel:

USB Typ C Kabel 3m, JOTO Typ-C zu USB 3.0 Typ A: Amazon.de: Elektronik
CableCreation USB 3.0 Aktive Verlaengerungskabel, 5m USB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

In das Vive-Audio-Strap muss man halt investieren.
Kostet dann zusammen etwas mehr als ne halbe Index.

Aber die Index ist auch nur stationär und die Quest kannste in jedes Zimmer mitnehmen.
Gibt Pro und Con. Eigentlich bräuchte man beide Headsets.


----------



## Zubunapy (26. Juni 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ein Link Kabel kostet 9,99€ und die Verlängerung 20,99€.
> Ich weiß nicht warum immer jeder Außenstehende denkt, er bräuchte das originale Kabel.
> Mittlerweile reicht sogar ein USB2.0-Kabel aus, weil Oculus die Spezifikationen gelockert hat.
> Dieses hier war aber schon immer kompatibel:
> ...



Das Link Kabel ist eigentlich gar nicht mehr nötig. Es reicht das mitgelieferte USB-C auf USB-C Kabel aus, welches eigentlich nur für den Datenaustausch und das Aufladen gedacht war. Ich selbst nutzte 10m aktiv Verlängerung USB 3.0 und ein 1,8m USB A auf USB C (3.0) Kabel. War wunderbar! 12m Freiheit^^

Das Audiostrap von HTC ist nur selten und dann meist überteuert zu bekommen. Alternativ gibt es noch eine 80€ Halo-Halterung oder für gut 200€ die Modicap Black Edition. Damit sind wir dann preislich vielleicht immer noch nicht an einer Index dran. Dafür erreichen wir aber die Regionen der HP Reverb. Der Nachfolger wird im Herbst erscheinen, mutmaßlich 650€ kosten und auf das Strap und die Kopfhörer der Index setzen. Damit ist die Reverb auch einer gemoddeten Quest als PCVR-Headset vorzuziehen!


----------



## attilarw (26. Juni 2020)

Die Reverb kann man für 600 Dollar vorbestellen, also nur das Headset, ohne Controller. Oder sind da welche dabei? Ich überlese das wohl ^^


----------



## Zubunapy (26. Juni 2020)

attilarw schrieb:


> Die Reverb kann man für 600 Dollar vorbestellen, also nur das Headset, ohne Controller. Oder sind da welche dabei? Ich überlese das wohl ^^


 Die Controller werden beiliegen. 600$ Plus Märchensteuer. In Deutschland geht man von rund 650€ aus. Wobei die Reverb G1 für 599€ zu haben ist. Abwarten und Tee trinken heißt da wohl die Devise. Nichts desto Trotz bedeutet das, dass eine gemoddete Oculus Quest 64 GB mit der Modicap Halterung mindestens so viel kostet wie die Reverb G2 und ihr unterlegen ist. Komfort dürfte in etwa gleich gut sein. Sound der Index ist der beste. Und 2160:2160 pro Auge sprechen da doch deutlich für die Reverb G2.


----------



## attilarw (26. Juni 2020)

Die HP Reverb G2 klingt für mich interessant. Werde das mal beobachten. 

Hatte mal eine Rift S und Quest zum testen, die Quest war sehr unbequem, hab im endeffekt beide wieder zurückgegeben.

Vllt. wird es bei der HP Reverb G2 was


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. Juni 2020)

Zubunapy schrieb:


> Die Controller werden beiliegen. 600$ Plus Märchensteuer. In Deutschland geht man von rund 650€ aus. Wobei die Reverb G1 für 599€ zu haben ist. Abwarten und Tee trinken heißt da wohl die Devise. Nichts desto Trotz bedeutet das, dass eine gemoddete Oculus Quest 64 GB mit der Modicap Halterung mindestens so viel kostet wie die Reverb G2 und ihr unterlegen ist. Komfort dürfte in etwa gleich gut sein. Sound der Index ist der beste. Und 2160:2160 pro Auge sprechen da doch deutlich für die Reverb G2.



Du weißt schon das Multigrafikkarten / SLI oder amd   out sind  .  

du weiß aber schon das soviel Pixel auch gefüttert werden müssen   ,  und die neue 3080ti maximal 30% schneller sein wird wie eine 2080ti .

Wann willst du mit der Auflösung mit der Reverb flüssig spielen  .  90fps ?  im Jahr 2026 ?


----------



## attilarw (27. Juni 2020)

Man muss die Grafik ja nicht immer überall auf max stellen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. Juni 2020)

attilarw schrieb:


> Man muss die Grafik ja nicht immer überall auf max stellen.



Doch xD ,  grad in VR  ^^


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. Juni 2020)

Zitat :  

Die Controller werden beiliegen. 600$ Plus Märchensteuer. In Deutschland geht man von rund 650€ aus. Wobei die Reverb G1 für 599€ zu haben ist. Abwarten und Tee trinken heißt da wohl die Devise. Nichts desto Trotz bedeutet das, dass eine gemoddete Oculus Quest 64 GB mit der Modicap Halterung mindestens so viel kostet wie die Reverb G2 und ihr unterlegen ist. Komfort dürfte in etwa gleich gut sein. Sound der Index ist der beste. Und 2160:2160 pro Auge sprechen da doch deutlich für die Reverb G2. 

---------------------------------


und nach meinen Tests ,  muss ich wirklich sagen  das die Valve Index  das beste Bild hat   und dazu  noch der Komfort   und der Sound inclusive  + Lighthouse 2.0   .   

Rein das Bild ist echt das Beste was ich Testen konnte  .    zu einer Rechenleistung von 1600x1440  pro Auge  (  was schon ne Hausnummer ist wenn man es mal 2 rechnet  ...   )

Vive Pro  selbe Auflösung  ,  aber sah aus wie eine Rift  1   ,  aber trotzdem die selbe  Rechenleistung benötigt   ....
Zurückgeschickt .  

Danke an klarna auf Rechnung   und Saturn  .   lief alles reibungslos  !

Wenn man alles einbezieht sind die 1079€ garnicht so teuer  . +größeres FOV .

Und Rechenleistung pro Auge von 2000x2000   .....    Die Valve schafft schon kaum eine heutige Hardware ...schongarnicht mit MSAA  mit 90fps .    

Die sollte locker reichen  bis zur ner 4080ti


----------



## Zubunapy (29. Juni 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das Multigrafikkarten / SLI oder amd   out sind  .
> 
> du weiß aber schon das soviel Pixel auch gefüttert werden müssen   ,  und die neue 3080ti maximal 30% schneller sein wird wie eine 2080ti .
> 
> Wann willst du mit der Auflösung mit der Reverb flüssig spielen  .  90fps ?  im Jahr 2026 ?



Ja, SLI ist nicht so prall. Und ich weiß auch, dass eine Reverb gefüttert werden will. Logisch. Ich weiß aber auch, dass VR lange nicht so viel Leistung frisst, wie viele denken. Eine Rift S braucht in Half Life Alyx eine RX 580, um in mittleren Details die 80FPS zu halten (bei 80Hz). In hohen Details reicht es noch für durchschnittlich 70 FPS. 

Die Reverb wird natürlich nach mehr Leistung schreien. Eine 1080ti, wie ich sie habe, dürfte dann für 99% der VR-Spiele ausreichen. Und wie schnell die 3080ti sein wird, wissen wir alle erst, wenn sie auch mal getestet worden ist! Ein paar Zahlen, die im Internet kursieren und ohne Grafikkartenbezeichnung daherkommen, verraten dir nur, dass es irgend ein Gerät gibt, welches diese und jene FPS schafft.


----------



## Zubunapy (29. Juni 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> und nach meinen Tests ,  muss ich wirklich sagen  das die Valve Index  das beste Bild hat   und dazu  noch der Komfort   und der Sound inclusive  + Lighthouse 2.0   .
> 
> Rein das Bild ist echt das Beste was ich Testen konnte  .    zu einer Rechenleistung von 1600x1440  pro Auge  (  was schon ne Hausnummer ist wenn man es mal 2 rechnet  ...   )
> 
> ...



Lighthouse ist natürlich eine Ansage! Der Komfort und der Sound werden identisch sein. Weil sie die gleiche Technik nutzen und die G2 von Valve mitentwickelt wurde...

Die Index hat heute das beste Bild. Ja. Dennoch wird von VoodooDE und MRTV Deutsch die HP Reverb für Simulationsfans empfohlen, weil sie das schärfste Bild bietet. Schärfer als die Index. Somit spannend für mich.

In welchen Spielen schaffst du mit der Index keine 90 FPS? Und wieso nutzt du MSAA in VR? Macht doch das Bild unschärfer^^ Es gibt natürlich einige Spiele, die nicht nativ für VR entwickelt wurden und nur Support bekamen. Die laufen idR nicht bei 90 FPS. Subnautica ist da ein unrühmliches Beispiel. Aber die meisten VR-Titel sind bei 1600:1440 locker bei 90 FPS zu betreiben! Ich habe eine Odyssey+ und konnte fast jedes Spiel bei 90 FPS zocken. Ich wüsste also gerne, womit du getestet hast. 
Da Spiele sich immer weiter entwickeln, dürfte ein aktuelles Headset für die nächsten Generationen ausreichen, um immer brav die Hardware zu fordern. Ist bei Monitoren ja nicht anders. Ich kaufe doch keinen Monitor mir jeder Grafikkartengeneration. Sonst hätte ich heute einen 8K-Monitor^^


----------



## Bauschaum7 (29. Juni 2020)

Zubunapy schrieb:


> Lighthouse ist natürlich eine Ansage! Der Komfort und der Sound werden identisch sein. Weil sie die gleiche Technik nutzen und die G2 von Valve mitentwickelt wurde...
> 
> Die Index hat heute das beste Bild. Ja. Dennoch wird von VoodooDE und MRTV Deutsch die HP Reverb für Simulationsfans empfohlen, weil sie das schärfste Bild bietet. Schärfer als die Index. Somit spannend für mich.
> 
> ...




Viel konnte ich noch nicht testen .  

Aber wieso sollte MSAA das Bild unschärfer machen  ?   

Ich nehm jetzt mal als Beispiel RoboRecall ,  wenn ich von 4xMSAA  runter gehe auf 2xMSAA  sieht man schon deutlich das Kantenflimmern  und wenn du noch weiter runtergehst  halt noch mehr .

Und bei 4xMSAA hab ich wenn nix los ist schon stabil die 90fps aber wenn es zur Sache geht was ja auch Sinn und Zweck ist , gehen die FPS schon manchmal runter bis 45 . Pendeln halt so irgendwie so 67  85  ,   90 dann gleich runter auf 45  .
Kann aber auch sein das der Nvidiatreiber dann pauschal mal die FPS  halbiert ka ... Oder es liegt an der Ausleseaktualisierungsrate
Also ich meine damit das die fps nicht so richtig flüssig schwanken  . Aber komischerweise finde ich die 45 oder 60 fps in VR nicht so störend wie wenn ich mit 60fps auf einem Monitor spiele.  

Ausgelesen hatte ich es mit fpsVR 

System :  i7 9700k , board Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Pro , 32 Gig , 1080ti wakü 1900mhz .

PS: und vergiß die Controler nicht ! , die sind echt der Hammer und brauchen keine Batterien    aber einzeln für 300€ ist natürlich auch happig ^^
Aber wenn man die mal auseinanderschraub bzw reinschaut wieviel Technick da drin steckt ist der Preis dann auch irgendwie verständlich bzw nachvollziehbar .


----------



## Zubunapy (29. Juni 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Und bei 4xMSAA hab ich wenn nix los ist schon stabil die 90fps aber wenn es zur Sache geht was ja auch Sinn und Zweck ist , gehen die FPS schon manchmal runter bis 45 . Pendeln halt so irgendwie so 67  85  ,   90 dann gleich runter auf 45  .
> Kann aber auch sein das der Nvidiatreiber dann pauschal mal die FPS  halbiert ka ... Oder es liegt an der Ausleseaktualisierungsrate
> Also ich meine damit das die fps nicht so richtig flüssig schwanken  . Aber komischerweise finde ich die 45 oder 60 fps in VR nicht so störend wie wenn ich mit 60fps auf einem Monitor spiele.



Moderne VR-Headsets halbieren die Framerate, wenn sie sinkt, und zeigen dann jedes Bild doppelt. Dadurch fühlen sich 45 FPS flüssiger an als beispielweise 63. Oculus hat damit angefangen. Offenbar sind andere nachgezogen.

Übrigens hat Sebastian Ang von MRTV heute die Reverb G2 bekommen und sein Ersteindruck ist blanke Freude. Er meint, sie gefiele ihm von allen Headsets am besten. Und er hat genau wie VoodooDE jedes Headset, das es gibt^^
Edit (wer auch immer das ist): Hast du 4x MSAA im Treiber aktiviert? Hast du mal TAA probiert? Das bringt imho mehr und kostet weniger Leistung.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (29. Juni 2020)

im Treiber ist anwendungsgesteuert ,  und im Spiel die 4xMSAA eingestellt .

Von TAA halte ich jetzt nicht so viel weil es matschig wird , klar kostet halt etwas weniger Leistung .

Ich meine ist schon okay , komm damit klar ,  aber würde schon gerne stabil die 90fps sehen bzw haben .  
Weil man merkt schon beim schnell umdrehen bei 90fps das es richtig richtig flüssig ist .

Aber glaube mit einer 3080ti wakü gegenüber einer 1080ti sollte das möglich sein


----------



## Zubunapy (29. Juni 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> im Treiber ist anwendungsgesteuert ,  und im Spiel die 4xMSAA eingestellt .
> 
> Von TAA halte ich jetzt nicht so viel weil es matschig wird , klar kostet halt etwas weniger Leistung .
> 
> ...



Ich setze für gewöhnlich gar nicht auf Kantenglättung. Wie gesagt wird bei MSAA das Bild etwas unschärfer. Dann lieber das gute alte SSAA^^ Auflösungsskalierung auf 130% und das Bild ist scharf und ruhig.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (29. Juni 2020)

Die Auflösungsskallierung steht bei 150  .

Meinst du ich sollte auf 250 gehen und 4xMSAA komplett ausschalten ? Stimmt veileicht frißt sich das ja gegenseitig ?

Die Auflösungsskallierung ist praktisch SSAA  bzw Downsampling ?  Nur Downsampling  oder ?

weil bei mir wäre ja jetzt in dem Sinn beides an oder ?


----------



## Zubunapy (29. Juni 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Die Auflösungsskallierung steht bei 150  .
> 
> Meinst du ich sollte auf 250 gehen und 4xMSAA komplett ausschalten ? Stimmt veileicht frißt sich das ja gegenseitig ?
> 
> ...



Auflösungsskalierung ist quasi Downsampling, ja. Und in VR ist 130-140 am besten. Also sieht am besten aus. Letztlich muss jeder seine eigenen Einstellungen finden. Aber ich finde es schon ulkig, dass du 4xMSAA PLUS 1,5x Downsamling an hast (also rund 1,1Mio Pixel mehr pro Auge) und dich dann über Framedrops wunderst^^ Du sollst natürlich nicht auf 250% gehen! Das würde deine GPU zuverlässig in die Knie zwingen. Sollte aber eigentlich jedem klar sein. 
Eine HP Reverb kommt auf 4,6Mio Pixel. Du spielst bei 3,4Mio Pixeln. Lasse ich (dann, in ein paar Monden^^) bei einer G2 die Skalierung bei 100% und MSAA weg, dürfte ich in etwa so schnell unterwegs sein wie du mit deinen Einstellungen. Ergo mache ich mir überhaupt keine Gedanken über fehlende Leistung. Ich darf halt nur nicht mit den Einstellungen übertreiben.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (29. Juni 2020)

ja aber bei 150%   und mit nur 2x MSAA  in Roborecall jetzt  sehe ich Kantenflimmern und die fps dropen jetzt nicht ganz so schlimm wie mit 4xMSAA  aber hält trotzdem nicht die vollen 90fps im Gefecht .
Du hast jetzt keine Valve Index  ,  durch das größere FOV bei selber Auflösung ist glaub 150% das Beste  und würde sich mit deinen 130% ca decken .
Ich hab mal auf 100 gestellt  , das sieht dann schon deutlich schlechter aus .

Nur bei aus sind die 90 fps stabil , aber das Kantenflimmern finde ich dann zu schlimm in meinen Augen xD


----------



## Zubunapy (29. Juni 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> ja aber bei 150%   und mit nur 2x MSAA  in Roborecall jetzt  sehe ich Kantenflimmern und die fps dropen jetzt nicht ganz so schlimm wie mit 4xMSAA  aber hält trotzdem nicht die vollen 90fps im Gefecht .
> Du hast jetzt keine Valve Index  ,  durch das größere FOV bei selber Auflösung ist glaub 150% das Beste  und würde sich mit deinen 130% ca decken .
> Ich hab mal auf 100 gestellt  , das sieht dann schon deutlich schlechter aus .
> 
> Nur bei aus sind die 90 fps stabil , aber das Kantenflimmern finde ich dann zu schlimm in meinen Augen xD



Spielst du nur Robo Recall? Es gibt auch Spiele, die von Haus aus weniger flimmern^^ Außerdem läuft Robo Recall generell nicht sonderlich gut. Es braucht stärkere Hardware, als die Grafik verlauten lässt^^ Da ist Stormland deutlich besser optimiert. Oder Half Life: Alyx, TWD Saints&Sinners usw.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (29. Juni 2020)

Zubunapy schrieb:


> Spielst du nur Robo Recall? Es gibt auch Spiele, die von Haus aus weniger flimmern^^ Außerdem läuft Robo Recall generell nicht sonderlich gut. Es braucht stärkere Hardware, als die Grafik verlauten lässt^^ Da ist Stormland deutlich besser optimiert. Oder Half Life: Alyx, TWD Saints&Sinners usw.



Ja kann sein weil es mit Revive eingebunden wird  ,  und eigentlich ein Oculus Exclusive-Spiel ist . 

Die zwei Spiele kauf ich mir auch noch âuf jedenfall ^^    Half Life: Alyx, TWD Saints&Sinners

Aber Halflife Alyx will ich mir nicht mit einer 1080ti versauen  ,  da warte ich lieber auf die 3080ti  xD

Wilsons Heart soll auch nicht schlecht sein .  

Aber bei richtig krassen Horrorspielen bin ich vorsichtig  .... mein Herz  ^^


----------



## Zubunapy (30. Juni 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Die zwei Spiele kauf ich mir auch noch âuf jedenfall ^^    Half Life: Alyx, TWD Saints&Sinners
> 
> Aber Halflife Alyx will ich mir nicht mit einer 1080ti versauen  ,  da warte ich lieber auf die 3080ti  xD



Ich habe Alyx mit einer RX 580 in hohen Details flüssig gespielt. Also mach dir bloß keine Sorgen^^ Alyx ist deutlich genügsamer als andere Games.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (30. Juni 2020)

Zubunapy schrieb:


> Ich habe Alyx mit einer RX 580 in hohen Details flüssig gespielt. Also mach dir bloß keine Sorgen^^ Alyx ist deutlich genügsamer als andere Games.



Echt ?  

Hast du das auch mit einer 1080ti mal gespielt ?  
Ich möchte halt ungern die Grafikdetails Richting low stellen wollen bei 90 fps


----------



## Zubunapy (1. Juli 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Echt ?
> 
> Hast du das auch mit einer 1080ti mal gespielt ?
> Ich möchte halt ungern die Grafikdetails Richting low stellen wollen bei 90 fps



Ja. Mein Main-PC hat eine 1080ti. Die dümpelt bei 70% Auslastung umher bei maximalen Details und Skalierung auf 130%. Sollte bei dir also langen!


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. Juli 2020)

Hat jemand schon mal RoboRecall durchgezockt ?

Ich hänge bei 27 Sternen  ,  aber jetzt kommt mein verfügbarer Platz langsam an seine Grenzen  xD    

3x3,20m ^^   in echt bis die virtuelle Wand kommt   eher 2,80m x 2,60m


----------



## deady1000 (4. Juli 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Aber Halflife Alyx will ich mir nicht mit einer 1080ti versauen  ,  da warte ich lieber auf die 3080ti  xD


GTX1080 hier, ich konnte das problemlos auf "sehr hoch" spielen.
Ne GTX1080Ti sollte überhaupt kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (5. Juli 2020)

jaaber dann muss ich ja jetzt schonwieder 50€ bezahlen  .....

Letztens erst  Index  , neues Gehäuse mit Zubehör   etc   .....   das ist ein Faß ohne Boden xD


----------



## Zubunapy (5. Juli 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> jaaber dann muss ich ja jetzt schonwieder 50€ bezahlen  .....
> 
> Letztens erst  Index  , neues Gehäuse mit Zubehör   etc   .....   das ist ein Faß ohne Boden xD



Meine Güte, dann sag das doch gleich! Immer diese Ausreden...


----------



## Andregee (6. Juli 2020)

Zubunapy schrieb:


> Moderne VR-Headsets halbieren die Framerate, wenn sie sinkt, und zeigen dann jedes Bild doppelt. Dadurch fühlen sich 45 FPS flüssiger an als beispielweise 63. Oculus hat damit angefangen. Offenbar sind andere nachgezogen.
> 
> Übrigens hat Sebastian Ang von MRTV heute die Reverb G2 bekommen und sein Ersteindruck ist blanke Freude. Er meint, sie gefiele ihm von allen Headsets am besten. Und er hat genau wie VoodooDE jedes Headset, das es gibt^^
> Edit (wer auch immer das ist): Hast du 4x MSAA im Treiber aktiviert? Hast du mal TAA probiert? Das bringt imho mehr und kostet weniger Leistung.


Es wird kein Bild doppelt angezeigt denn das würde exakt 0 Vorteil bieten , es werden Bilder per Motion Vectoring extrapoliert und zwischen 2 gerenderte eingefügt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zubunapy (6. Juli 2020)

Andregee schrieb:


> Es wird kein Bild doppelt angezeigt denn das würde exakt 0 Vorteil bieten , es werden Bilder per Motion Vectoring extrapoliert und zwischen 2 gerenderte eingefügt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Motion Vectoring, so hieß der Kram^^ Ich kann mir solche Ausdrücke einfach nicht merken.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (13. Juli 2020)

War grad Wochendeal  und bei 37,50 hab ich zugeschlagen für Half-Life Alyx 

50 GB  nicht schlecht xD

finde es auch sozial das aus meiner 50mbit-Leitung mitlerweile eine reelle 58mbit-Leitung geworden ist   Bei 7,3 mbyte/sec

Früher waren es nur 5,8 mbyte/sec und damit weniger wie eine 50mbit-Leitung ^^


----------



## deady1000 (14. Juli 2020)

Andregee schrieb:


> Es wird kein Bild doppelt angezeigt denn das würde exakt 0 Vorteil bieten , es werden Bilder per Motion Vectoring extrapoliert und zwischen 2 gerenderte eingefügt


Genau...

Bzw eigentlich wird das zuvor gerenderte Bild nochmal herangezogen (ohne komplett neu berechnet zu werden), dann wird die aktualisierte Kopfposition genommen und das Bild entsprechend verschoben/extrapoliert. Dadurch sieht es faktisch so aus, als wäre das Zwischenbild ein normaler Frame, jedoch kostet dieses Zwischenbild kaum Rechenleistung von der Grafikkarte. So kann die Framerate verdoppelt werden, während die Grafikkarte nur die halbe Arbeit hat.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WvtEXMlQQtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schaut mal ab 2:30:
Oculus Rift - How Does Time Warping Work? - YouTube


----------



## Andregee (14. Juli 2020)

Ergänzend gibt es noch space warp, was sich nicht nur auf die Kopfbewegung, sondern auf jegliche Bewegung wie z. B fahrende Autos bei fixiertem Kopf bezieht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bauschaum7 (21. Juli 2020)

Ist schon krasse Technik , wenn man bedenkt was alles in Echtzeit in die korrekte Berechnung mit einfließt .


----------



## deady1000 (21. Juli 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ist schon krasse Technik , wenn man bedenkt was alles in Echtzeit in die korrekte Berechnung mit einfließt .


Ja es ist echt unfassbar. Damals als das erste iPhone rauskam, wurde modernste Technik auf einmal greifbar. Jetzt mit VR ist das nochmal ne ganz neue Stufe mMn. Wenn wir jetzt noch 10 Jahre draufpacken........ wow.


----------

